# MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI...



## FlexedGTi (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok does anyone know any exact stats on a wolfsburg mkv?? I've raced my friend in my 06 gti against his and his girlfriends wolfsburgs and they both pulled me by about 2 cars 0-100... any reason why? they're both stock, all i have is a short ram..


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI... (FlexedGTi)*

same engine, better drivers?


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

do they have dsg do u have manual?


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*

Hes actually talking about me, no we both have DSG, both wolfsburgs and his gti. From a Dig I was in sport transmission from a roll in tiptronic....I have also ran 07 gti 6 speed and walked worse on him, i ran a turbo colbolt ss, he walked to 3 cars on me from a roll but i was in sport transmission....I ran an 06 TL and walked on him.... I am also interested in seeing what the wolfsburgs do because as far as i can see they are faster then gtis and glis....or maybes its cuz nick cant drive ;(


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI... (FlexedGTi)*

_Modified by ThumbThumbs at 2:24 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI... (ThumbThumbs)*

gearing? weight? etc etc could be a lot......same engine doesnt mean anything......it could be anything.....maybe the WB are lighter and faster...I cant find any stats on them


----------



## FlexedGTi (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI... (Baker08Wolfsburg)*

gr idl the guy who said same engine better driver


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI... (FlexedGTi)*

oh nicky...lets clean those intakes but by then ill be chipped... sooooo.. 5 car head start?


----------



## FlexedGTi (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI... (Baker08Wolfsburg)*


----------



## bistroboy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MKV Wolfsburg Jetta Vs. GLI/GTI... (FlexedGTi)*

I have an o8 wolfy and pull on stangs, camaros, audi's, and others i thought i would have no chance of running down. But the other night i had a mini make me look like i was standn' still at 120 No chip in mine yet but workin for a APR stage 1. I have a 6spd, brand new one now finally and feel it pulls better than the dsg. diffrent strokes for differant folks i guess.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

don't wolfsburgs come with 2.5L I5's? If you're getting pulled by stock or chipped 2.5L you really need learn to drive


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*

wolfs are 2.0t........so I got the chip....93 octane... ran flexed i waved him on gave him three cars at like 50 mph by 100-105 i had 3 or 4 cars on him......but then we kept racing and i wasent pulling on him and i called the place i got it and he said since i drove home an hour....then raced him a few times it became heat soaked...losing its power....makes sense...so i guess the difference is that first race where i gave him a 3 car lead......so sick........car is a little monster now.....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

what exactly is the dif between a wolfsburg and a normal GTI/ jetta?
i mean, ive seen em, and ive driven against them... not too impressive.


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*

umm jetta is 5 cyc 2.5.......wolfie is 2.0t .... same as gti....its a gti in jetta form... just different trim from the gli


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (Baker08Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baker08Wolfsburg* »_umm jetta is 5 cyc 2.5.......wolfie is 2.0t .... same as gti....its a gti in jetta form... just different trim from the gli

whats different from a wolfie and a gli then? I thought the gli was what a GTI is to a rabbit....


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Seats, steering wheel, and head lights


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (majid)*

Depends on what year MKV wolfie you are talking about. 07 got the 150 5cyl, 08 Some FSI and some TSI 2.0Ts @ 200HP.


----------



## FlexedGTi (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (Baker08Wolfsburg)*

so i guess the headlights and seats are like stickers... +10 hp each... so u got like 70 more horse than me. that solves the problem!


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlexedGTi* »_so i guess the headlights and seats are like stickers... +10 hp each... so u got like 70 more horse than me. that solves the problem!


No, you have the better seats, steering wheel and headlights. 
Also, jettas are not always 5clys. 
<---- Jetta, not a wolfie.


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (abarlow)*

yeah I dont know... all i know is the chip makes the car a little monster....really fun now.....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

chip makes any car a little monster. lol
spinning tires in 3rd = fun.


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*

yeah its fun now......had a good test today 3.5 altima coupe.... embarrassed him pretty bad...

ITS JUST A JETTA!


----------



## bistroboy (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Baker08Wolfsburg)*

I took a 3.5 maxima on the highway. It seemed to loose steam after 90mph? I figured thats when it would have blown by me but i had it buy a few cars


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (bistroboy)*

yeah, those are slow...


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*

yeah i actually said the same thing to felxedgti at work today i was like 0-110 ish its bad ass but then slows down...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baker08Wolfsburg* »_umm jetta is 5 cyc 2.5.......wolfie is 2.0t .... same as gti....its a gti in jetta form... just different trim from the gli



There are wolfie 2.5's, but being in this forum, we can assume that it's a 2.0T wolfie!


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Does the GLI have a better suspension set up ?


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Tvp125)*

yeah.....


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think the only real difference there is the height(springs). Front brakes a little bigger too i think. How is the steering in the wolfie? It's much tighter in the GLI than a regular Jetta. This is computer controlled since it's not hydraulic on the MKVs


----------



## Baker08Wolfsburg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (majid)*

handles really well.... i believe the wolfs are a bit lighter as well.....i ran a gli when i was stock and walkd on him but then again who knows if the kid can drive


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Baker08Wolfsburg)*

my last car was a nissan altima coupe i hated it cuz from 100- limiter it took forever. apparently after 80mph or so the throttle body is only open 70% it may not sound like much but from my experience it makes a huge difference. also that CVT in that car is absolute trash nissan just sent me a extended warranty for it saying if anything happend to it they would replace at their expense. not to mention the damn altima fell apart after 10k. And as for the wolfsburg i almost got one but when i sat in the GLI i felt like i was in a completely different animal i love the wolfie but i love my GLI that much more just cuz its unique. 

Now as for racing, Ive pulled on my buddy's 96 transam he though ohh youll never take me, but i kept up with him until i hit my limiter :-( , ive also kept pace with WRXs stock of course and from a roll. Just imagine if our cars were awd? hehehe


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I ran a 13 in my wolf with a chip and exhaust,...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (jj87)*

A Wolfsburg Jetta is like a GLI from what I've seen. The interiors of them look exactly the same as my GTI only they have actual trunks instead of hatchbacks.


----------



## dstang (Jan 18, 2009)

GLI looks a little better(IMO), GLI =better suspension, interior about the same GLI has a better gauge cluster. The wolfie should have a little better throttle response because they don't have the noise pipe from the factory.


----------



## rugbychad (Apr 12, 2010)

*what highway are you doing all this racing and getting away with it?*



Baker08Wolfsburg said:


> Hes actually talking about me, no we both have DSG, both wolfsburgs and his gti. From a Dig I was in sport transmission from a roll in tiptronic....I have also ran 07 gti 6 speed and walked worse on him, i ran a turbo colbolt ss, he walked to 3 cars on me from a roll but i was in sport transmission....I ran an 06 TL and walked on him.... I am also interested in seeing what the wolfsburgs do because as far as i can see they are faster then gtis and glis....or maybes its cuz nick cant drive ;(


I live in Boston and I am not aware of any place, even 495, where the cops don't have frequent speed traps. You must either not care or know something I don't about where they hide out. Please share with the class so that I, too, may enjoy my MkV Wolfsburg like you're doing. 

And, I also raced a friend in his MkV GTI. HE was in front of me on backroads up in Meredith, NH so I couldn't pass him but he couldn't not pull on me one bit. I was glued to his back bumper the whole time. Such a fantastic car. 2.0T with DSG.


----------

